# FOX News, "Fair and Balanced"?  Not according to the people that work there.



## rdean (Dec 9, 2010)

Two months prior to Sammon's 2009 memo, Republican pollster Frank Luntz appeared on Sean Hannity's August 18 Fox News program. Luntz scolded Hannity for referring to the "public option" and encouraged Hannity to use "government option" instead.

Luntz argued that "if you call it a 'public option,' the American people are split," but that "if you call it the 'government option,' the public is overwhelmingly against it." Luntz explained that the program would be "sponsored by the government" and* falsely claimed that it would also be "paid for by the government*."

"You know what," Hannity replied, "it's a great point, and from now on, I'm going to call it the government option."

LEAKED EMAIL: Fox boss caught slanting news reporting | Media Matters for America

From: Sammon, Bill ( Fox News' Washington managing editor)
Sent: Tuesday, October 27, 2009 8:23 AM
To: 054 -FNSunday; 169 -SPECIAL REPORT; 069 -Politics; 030 -Root (FoxNews.Com); 036 -FOX.WHU; 050 -Senior Producers; 051 -Producers
Subject: friendly reminder: let's not slip back into calling it the "public option"

1)      Please use the term "government-run health insurance" or, when brevity is a concern, "government option," whenever possible.

2)      When it is necessary to use the term "public option" (which is, after all, firmly ensconced in the nation's lexicon), use the qualifier "so-called," as in "the so-called public option."

3)      Here's another way to phrase it: "The public option, which is the government-run plan."

4)      When newsmakers and sources use the term "public option" in our stories, there's not a lot we can do about it, since quotes are of course sacrosanct.

From: Clemente, Michael (Fox's senior vice president for news)
To: Sammon, Bill; 054 -FNSunday; 169 -SPECIAL REPORT; 069 -Politics; 030 -Root (FoxNews.Com); 036 -FOX.WHU; 050 -Senior Producers; 051 -Producers 
Sent: Tue Oct 27 0829 2009
Subject: RE: friendly reminder: let's not slip back into calling it the "public option" 


Thank you Bill

#3 on your list is the preferred way to say it, write it, use it.

Michael Clemente

SVP-News

212.XXX.XXXX

"A lot of the reporters are conservative and are glad to pick up news. But there is a point at which it is no longer reporting, but distorting things."

From using the "Correct phrases to outright lying".  

I wonder how many Americans still believe that Obama took a trip that cost 200 million dollars a day?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 9, 2010)

Why are you obsessed with Fox? You act like they are the only ones who do this.

Only 6% of scientists are Republican.

Republicans are 90% white and vote in lockstep.

I am rdean and I live in an alternate universe.

Just once you should try posting about something that has nothing to do with any of your usual tripe. Call it a Christmas present to USMB. If you don't do Christmas because it is a right-wing-nut racist holiday call it a New Years present/resolution.

Just once.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 9, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why are you obsessed with Fox? You act like they are the only ones who do this.
> 
> Only 6% of scientists are Republican.
> 
> ...



Rdean's Letter to Santa. 

Dear Old White Dude 

I bet you vote Republican. 94% of kids my age agree you're a wealthy liar who robs poor working people of their right to have everything you have worked for. 

So, this Christmas I would like:

All Republicans to die quickly and soon so we decent people can have their stuff. 

Rdean.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why are you obsessed with Fox? You act like they are the only ones who do this.
> 
> Only 6% of scientists are Republican.
> 
> ...



The Rdean Zone


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2010)

Rdean needs everyone to be in lock step with the state run media. He gets confused where there is a dissenting voice


----------



## Sallow (Dec 9, 2010)

FOX just ain't news..

Really.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2010)

Sallow said:


> FOX just ain't news..
> 
> Really.



Change the channel


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you obsessed with Fox? You act like they are the only ones who do this.
> ...



God is a Republican, Santa is a Democrat.- P. J. O'Rourke


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2010)

If you don't like Fox News






Yes, it's really that simple


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2010)

The only reason I don't like FAUX Nooze is because they lie to me repeatedly.

Also, they are great fear mongers.

Me?  I prefer true news, with all the facts, preferably not spun.

Besides, I don't scare easily, been many places and faced many things.  FAUX Nooze is nothing more than bullshit wrapped in fear.


----------



## Intense (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The only reason I don't like FAUX Nooze is because they lie to me repeatedly.
> 
> Also, they are great fear mongers.
> 
> ...



How can they lie to you if you don't watch them and instead tune into the state approved homogenized news from CBS, NBC or ABC????????


----------



## California Girl (Dec 9, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The only reason I don't like FAUX Nooze is because they lie to me repeatedly.
> 
> Also, they are great fear mongers.
> 
> ...



It's the voices in your head that are lying to you, Gay. 

You? No one mentioned you. Mmmmk?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason I don't like FAUX Nooze is because they lie to me repeatedly.
> ...



Whatever you say Chlamydia Swirl, you GOP whore.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > FOX just ain't news..
> ...



He much too stupid to figure that out!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2010)

Although, on occasion I do check out the actual news portions of FAUX Nooze on the weekend.

That's how I found out about the infrared scanners that would work better than the bullshit scanners we currently have in airports.


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rdean needs everyone to be in lock step with the state run media. He gets confused where there is a dissenting voice



Rdean is a "he"?


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Democrats must be naughty, that is why the Republicans get all the toys.


----------



## rdean (Dec 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Chlamydia Swirl?  You have to admit, that's funny.  Just the name, not calling someone that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Although, on occasion I do check out the actual news portions of FAUX Nooze on the weekend.
> 
> That's how I found out about the infrared scanners that would work better than the bullshit scanners we currently have in airports.



Didn't you say that Fox lies to you repeatedly?


----------



## California Girl (Dec 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



It's a pity you have such an ADD problem.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 10, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Although, on occasion I do check out the actual news portions of FAUX Nooze on the weekend.
> ...



Yea, it's a deliberate attempt by FNC to irritate the GaySailor. It's always all about him. Typical stoner.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

Unbelievable.

cold hard evidence emerges that Fox news is propaganda and NOT NEWS and what does the right on here do?

They insult the person who brought them the cold hard facts.


This is why this country is so fucked up.

The right lives by lies and spews hate on anyone who reminds them of their lies.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> cold hard evidence emerges that Fox news is propaganda and NOT NEWS and what does the right on here do?
> 
> ...



You didn't expect a bunch of right wingers to come in here and rail on FOXNews did you?


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

I would hope ANY American would care enough about the truth and the importance of truth in our decision making process in this country to spoew hate on the lies instead of the person who informed them of the lies.

Some think this is just a cute game, its the ability of our coutnry to move in the right direction.

When you allow lies and propaganda to build you position on the issues you allow America to be stolen from us.


When when when will the right care as much about this country as they do about Fox news?


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I would hope ANY American would care enough about the truth and the importance of truth in our decision making process in this country to spoew hate on the lies instead of the person who informed them of the lies.
> 
> Some think this is just a cute game, its the ability of our coutnry to move in the right direction.
> 
> ...



If the OP is accurate then it is basically indefensible.  Some people can't bring themselves to admit it but they feel they have to say _something_ so you wind up with a bunch of attacks directed at the messenger.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

Fox has proven their bias over and over again.

They fired reporters for refusing to report lies and then won a court case against these reporters by proving they are allowed to lie to their viewers.

This is yet ONE MORE brick in the wal againt Fox.

NO REAL AMERICAN embraces lies.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> cold hard evidence emerges that Fox news is propaganda and NOT NEWS and what does the right on here do?
> 
> ...



What's unbelievable is you idiots trusting Media Matters reportage about an alleged "leaked email".

Wait.... on second thought....it's not so unbelievable after all.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

When has media matters ever lied?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Fox has proven their bias over and over again.
> 
> They fired reporters for refusing to report lies and then won a court case against these reporters by proving they are allowed to lie to their viewers.
> 
> ...



Show me the bias on "The Fox Report".  And where does Greta's bias' lie?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> When has media matters ever lied?



Media Matters: Caught in Another Lie!

Media Matters Gives Glenn Becks Co-Hosts The Shirley Sherrod Edited Audio Treatment (Update) | Mediaite

 Media Matters Lies About Media Coverage of Sarah Palin North Korea Slip - Big Government

Media Matters' Lie of the Day: "Right-Wingers" Killed Kennedy  and They're Back | NewsReal Blog


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

I dont give a rats ass about individual shows. Fox lies.

They run tickers with republicans who have shamed themselves and label them dems.

They alter peoples faces and tell flat out lies.

They sued to be allowed to lie.

You defending a station  that calls itself fair and balanced who obviously lies shows you dont mind lies.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 10, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > FOX just ain't news..
> ...



Don't really follow FOX propaganda often..but I notice the results of their yellow journalism, such as getting officials fired over FOX's lies, getting organizations un-constitutionally defunded over fake stories and Presidents elected when that President's cousin gives a false indication that he's somehow..won.

Yellow journalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yellow Journalism is bad for the nation.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I dont give a rats ass about individual shows. Fox lies.
> 
> They run tickers with republicans who have shamed themselves and label them dems.
> 
> ...



Nice to know you're tuning in to Fox. I bet they appreciate your viewership, your helping to keep them number one in the ratings. WTG!

Oh and your concession to my challenge is duly noted.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> cold hard evidence emerges that Fox news is propaganda and NOT NEWS and what does the right on here do?
> 
> ...



Nobody else does it, do they?   How many news outlets won't use the term "terrorist" when reporting on "terrorists"?

Reuters Terrorist Explanation


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > When has media matters ever lied?
> ...


There are still many questions of who really killed kenedy and why. You can never prove who put Oswald up to this and wether others were involved. The fact that he was allowed to be shot shorty after the crime makes it impossible to know all the facts. It is this mans opinion and not a lie




Now how the fuck is it opinion or merely part of the facts to label republican after republican with the dem label when they embarass the party?

How the fuck is it opinion or merely part of the facts to alter peoples faces to make them less appealing?


Now how in the fuck is it opinion or partial facts to state in court that the news has no burden under the law to tell the truth?

How the fuck is it partial facts to FIRE reporters who refused to lie?

How the fuck is it partial facts or opinion to tell your news employees to FRAME an argument so that the people dont UNDERSTAND the real facts surrounding legislation?


Media matters has a much better record than fox and any sane person not filled with propaganda can see this.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 10, 2010)

truthmatters said:


> lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > truthmatters said:
> ...




View attachment 12282


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

There you go.

That is the right wing level of concern with the lies Fox pumps out daily.

No amount of internal documents or court documented evidence will make them renounce the stations who provides the propaganda they love.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I dont give a rats ass about individual shows. Fox lies.
> ...



NO, I don't believe they are.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

To right wing propaganda hounds the more people lied to the better.

No fucking concern that it is using propaganda and out right lies and smears.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2010)

As the propaganda arm of the Republican party, Fox is free to use any rhetoric they choose. If they want to call themselves "Fair and Balanced" they can do that too

Yellow Journalism has been around since the printing press was invented


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




So opinions are not lies? Cool, that means opinion program hosts like Beck and Hannity cannot be called liars.

Tell me why did Media Matters print a correction on the Glenn Beck, Shirley Sherrod story stating, "The original headline on this clip did not make clear that Becks co-hosts were being satirical when they linked MSNBC host Keith Olbermann to the Manchester shooting. The original clip also did not include their subsequent statements that Olbermann was not responsible for the shooting. Media Matters regrets the error" if they were honest in the first place?


More Lies from Media Matters:

TheMediaReport.com :: Media Matters Lies, Busted in Kincaid, AIM smear

Media Matters Lies Again, This Time About Obama Intimidating Supreme Court

Media Matters Lies About Vote Fraud Reporting  Obama Justice Department Talks Tough While Encouraging Fraud  The IUSB Vision Weblog


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

when will you say anything about the original post?

You just keep putting up things for me to refute and posting oppinions from right wing sites.

WHEN will you address the FACTS given you about Fox??????


Quit diverting the converstation and say something about the cold hard facts presented here that FOX lies it ass off.

No one cares Beck gives his oppinion they abject to the lies he uses to pretend his oppinions have merit.


----------



## rdean (Dec 10, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > When has media matters ever lied?
> ...




I went through the links you posted and couldn't find the lies.  It's funny, I was watching Fox and they played a clip of Obama saying, "I'm going to raise your taxes", but I had watched that speech and the entire line was "Republicans keep saying.....I'm going to raise your taxes".  Now that is a lie.  

Sarah Palin saying we are friends with North Korea is the truth.  She corrected herself after someone told her through her ear piece, that's what they are for (I'm assuming this since everyone that works at Fox wears an earpiece).  Not the same thing.  Or when McCain said Iran trains al Qaeda.  He corrected himself after Joe L. told him he was mistaken.  But he believed it.  So does Sarah.  Besides, no one really believes she even knows where North or South Korea is anyway.  Right?

Instead of the right wing having any kind of "standard", they always point to the left and say, "See, look at what they did".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2010/12/09/cable-news-ratings-for-wednesday-december-8-2010/74929

Cable News Ratings July 2010: Fox News Dominates, MSNBC Tops CNN

Cable News Ratings: Top 30 Programs In Q1 2010 (PHOTOS)

Ratings - TVNewser

Cable News Ratings: Fox News Has Highest Rated Year In Network History - 2009-12-16 23:40:42 | Broadcasting & Cable


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 10, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> As the propaganda arm of the Republican party, Fox is free to use any rhetoric they choose. If they want to call themselves "Fair and Balanced" they can do that too
> 
> Yellow Journalism has been around since the printing press was invented



Lies should be challenged dont you think?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

rdean said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Perhaps if you weren't so stupid you could see their deliberate attempts to decieve aka "lying".  

So you base your opinions on assumptions?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As the propaganda arm of the Republican party, Fox is free to use any rhetoric they choose. If they want to call themselves "Fair and Balanced" they can do that too
> ...



Isn't that why we have Jon Stewart?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes you have a comedian that challenges the alleged lies. It's to be expected from you liberal idiots.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I guess that is why Jon Stewart is more respected than Fox News


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 10, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why are you obsessed with Fox? *You act like they are the only ones who do this.*
> 
> Only 6% of scientists are Republican.
> 
> ...




They are the only ones who do that.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 10, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 10, 2010)

rdean said:


> Two months prior to Sammon's 2009 memo, Republican pollster Frank Luntz appeared on Sean Hannity's August 18 Fox News program. Luntz scolded Hannity for referring to the "public option" and encouraged Hannity to use "government option" instead.
> 
> Luntz argued that "if you call it a 'public option,' the American people are split," but that "if you call it the 'government option,' the public is overwhelmingly against it." Luntz explained that the program would be "sponsored by the government" and* falsely claimed that it would also be "paid for by the government*."
> 
> ...



but..  but.. Fox fans are never wrong!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom  Lucifer. - Saul Alinsky


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> cold hard evidence emerges that Fox news is propaganda and NOT NEWS and what does the right on here do?
> 
> ...



I don't need proof that Fox, MSNBC, CNN, NBC, ABC, CBS, etc. lie, I am smart enough to have figured it out for myself a long time ago. What I am insulting is the people like you, and rdean, who refuse to admit, despite abundant evidence, that Fox is not the only ones that do it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 10, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I would hope ANY American would care enough about the truth and the importance of truth in our decision making process in this country to spoew hate on the lies instead of the person who informed them of the lies.
> ...



Is it also indefensible when NBC does a report about exploding gas tanks and has to explode the tank manually to prove that it happens, or is it only indefensible when fox does it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like someone forgot about Dan Rathers lies.
CBS Names Memo Probe Panel - CBS News


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Looks like someone forgot about Dan Rathers lies.
> CBS Names Memo Probe Panel - CBS News



And which network does Rather work for now?

Article from 2004?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> When has media matters ever lied?



Media Matters: Caught in Another Lie!
 Media Matters Lies About Media Coverage of Sarah Palin North Korea Slip - Big Government
http://www.newsrealblog.com/2010/01...-time-about-obama-intimidating-supreme-court/

Those links took about 5 seconds for me to find. It took that long because I type slow.

Everybody lies TruthMatters, especially you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 10, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like someone forgot about Dan Rathers lies.
> ...





Do not act as if the news media doesn't lie. They all do even Fox, but fox is the most open compared to the rest.

Rather lied and the left remained silent. that is all you are dismissed.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 10, 2010)

Fox's main message:

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I agree, Fox is the most open with their lies.
Apparently because lies is what their fans like.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 10, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you obsessed with Fox? *You act like they are the only ones who do this.*
> ...



*Bullshit.*


----------



## Claudette (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Fox has proven their bias over and over again.
> 
> They fired reporters for refusing to report lies and then won a court case against these reporters by proving they are allowed to lie to their viewers.
> 
> ...



WOW.

Spoken like a true devotee of MSNBC. 

Talk about bias. Just WOW. 

Fox has an opinion side. They all do. 

If you don't like their opinon. 

Change the damned channel.

You can always go to the MSNBC. I'm sure their left wing bias will fit right in with what you want to hear. 

Happy Trails.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 10, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They fired reporters for refusing to report lies and then won a court case against these reporters by proving they are allowed to lie to their viewers.
> 
> .



Another lie  ,thanks for being consistent


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You realize that that is only CABLE news stations, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Fox viewers avoid the "Liberal Lamestream Media"


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 10, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



It's indefensible when any media outlet blatantly lies ... or calls themselves fair and balanced yet internal emails prove them to be nothing of the sort.  Of course this thread isn't about NBC and anything they did, it's about FOX and something specific they did.  Stay on topic.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 10, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



While I agree that it is wrong to lie, those are only alleged to be Fox's emails. Let me ask you something though, how is referring to the public option as a government run plan in any way deceptive? Isn't that exactly what public option means? Or did I miss a memo again? If so, no big deal, I am used to it, and don't really care one way or another.

What is the difference between Fox calling the public option a government run plan and MSNBC calling the government run plan a public option? To me it simply looks like you agree with one side, and oppose the other. Getting your dander up about one, but not the other, is nothing more than partisanship.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 10, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



According to the OP two months prior pollsters (on FOXNews, no less) cited a significant difference in public reaction to the two terms ... so yeah, there is a difference and it's that people were "overwhelmingly against it" when referred to as the government plan... and if these emails are genuine they shine some light on how they work their propaganda and make sure everyone stays on message.  Gotta keep the narrative up!

I really don't care what it looks like to you.  I don't run around this board defending liberal media outlets and I generally attack "the media" or "cable news" as a whole.  You getting your own dander about someone criticizing Fox News is your own partisanship gettin' to you, not mine.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2010)

Fox gave up being a legitimate news network a decade ago. As the propaganda arm of the Republican Party, they are free to expound any position they want.

It is up to the viewer to be able to tell that this is a bunch of Bull Shit

If they can't, they deserve what they get


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 10, 2010)

Of course the source is suspect, but what of those sources reported by the source?

List of assets owned by News Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 10, 2010)

Fox News is the biggest piece of shit in sea of diarrhea


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 10, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I see, you only get your panties twisted if someone uses poll results to negatively reflect on something you agree with, but have no problem with other people using the same poll results to reflect positively on what you agree with. If we turned that around and had Fox using polling data that reflected positively on something you disagree with, and MSNBC using the same data to promote a negative opinion, would that still be bad of Fox?

It always amazes me that when people get caught in hypocrisy they end up accusing somebody else of doing the same thing they have just been caught doing. Since I pointed out that everyone lies right here in this thread you are going to have a hard time sustaining any claim that I am being partisan, or even defending anyone.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 10, 2010)

*Resentment News (and More Blondes Per Square Foot): Explaining What Fox News Channel Is*
 
November 22nd, 2010  by Jay Rosen

*Resentment* #On Fox, the news exists in order to generate controversy.  And controversy exists in order to generate resentment. And the  resentment is what generates ratings. So this is my most concise idea  about Fox: we should consider it resentment news. I think thats the  genre in which it trades Resentment of whom? Well, a cultural elite  that is corrupt and maneuvering behind the scenes to exercise power. ​*Myth* #Resentment of the cultural elite as a recurring theme in  news puts me in mind of something that the critic Roland Barthesa  Frenchmansaid about myth. Myth in the sense of a kind of ideological  narrative that motivates people to particpate in politics and engages  their emotions. And what Barthes said is: many signifiers, one  signified Or to put it another way: many storiesevery night theres  new stories on Foxone narrative that endures. Many provocations, one  lesson. The liberals, the cultural elite, are at it again. And this is  the essence of myth: that no matter what happens, the story remains the  same, [which] is one reason the whole notion of Fox as a news channel is  a little dubious: because nothing ever changes in Foxland.​*The Paranoid Style* #
As I say in the clip, one of the best texts for understanding Fox is the famous essay by historian Richard Hofstadter: The Paranoid Style in American Politics. It shows that this way of generating resentment has deep roots in our political culture, a theme I explored in my 2003 post: Bill OReilly and the Paranoid Style in News.  (The Fox News host is a new type in the press, but an old type in  politics. And OReillys styleresentment newsis gaining.) #
*Blondes* #​ A whole other way of understanding Fox begins with the logo



 

The logo of course goes back to 20th Century Fox, the movie studio, and  reminds us that the roots of Fox are not in the Murdoch empire at all,  or in news, but in entertainment. And the logo, which is searchlights  angling in different directions, speaks of movie premiers, and the  entertainment world and the glamour associated with it. And this is  whythese roots in the DNA of entertainmentFox is distinguished by its blondes. Blondes are _really_ important for understanding the formula of Fox: more blondes per square foot than any other news network.
​*Lack of confidence* #What we have to understand about Fox as a political  organization is that it really lacks confidence, it lacks the courage of  its convictions. Thats why its slogan isnt news from the right, or  a conservative take on the world, or its time to put the liberals  in their place, but Fair and Balanced This is responsible for a lot of  the strange behavior that you see from people in Fox, most recently  from Roger Ailes, who is the head of Fox News network, calling  NPR a bunch of Nazis What these outbursts and these irrational  explosions tell us is how little confidence the people of Fox have in  their identity as a political organization, even though they dont make  any secret of it, I mean with all the presidential contenders for the  Republican nomination on their payroll, and the organizing of rallies,  and raising money and so forth. But because they lack confidence, when  other people talk about that political identity they get mad.​


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 11, 2010)

> Fox is distinguished by its blondes. Blondes are really important for understanding the formula of Fox: more blondes per square foot than any other news network.



Its not news if you don't have the eye candy to go with it


----------



## daveman (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Shaman (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 11, 2010)

Liberals cannot tolerate dissenting opinions, it shows how weak and flaccid their ideas are.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 11, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




*yawn*

So yeah ... when you have to twist and spin and create an imaginary situation in an effort to try put me on the defensive you basically got nothin' and are just out to deflect from the OP.


----------



## daveman (Dec 11, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liberals cannot tolerate dissenting opinions, it shows how weak and flaccid their ideas are.


"Liberalism...Ideas So Great, They Have to Be Mandated By Law!"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 11, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Why are you obsessed with Fox? You act like they are the only ones who do this.
> <snip>



And the OP is ignored because QWB cannot attack it, so he attacks personality.

So far right and left wing.

I am tired of you shits.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Imaginary?

When Fox uses polling data to find positive ways to influence their viewers to support tax cuts across the board is that imaginary? When MSNBC uses polling results to prove that most Americans oppose tax cuts for the rich is that imaginary? My guess is that you agree with one of those, and oppose the other. I could be wrong, but the fact that you are completely unwilling to admit that it actually happens reinforces my belief.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you obsessed with Fox? You act like they are the only ones who do this.
> ...



The OP is ignored because everyone already knows it is true. Just like they know you are a Democrat and a liberal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 11, 2010)

Fox, like other media outlets, manipulates (not "find positive ways") image.  Here's one for you, QWB: tell your viewers what "public option" and "government option" means: they are the same thing.  Then tell the viewers Fox wants them to hate the "government option" while the approve of the "public option."

And for the rest of the far right agenda-driven wackaloons: all laws are mandates.  Grow up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 11, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



My first vote was for Nixon, and they have generally followed that pattern since.  You are not a conservative but a lying far right agenda-driven wack pretending to be GOP while perverting the Republic.  Your ilk is well known and easily repulsed.  Don't like it?  Then I invite you to slink off, pretender.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Fox, like other media outlets, manipulates (not "find positive ways") image.  Here's one for you, QWB: tell your viewers what "public option" and "government option" means: they are the same thing.  Then tell the viewers Fox wants them to hate the "government option" while the approve of the "public option."
> 
> And for the rest of the far right agenda-driven wackaloons: all laws are mandates.  Grow up.



WTF?

Fox was opposed to the public option under any name, which is why they used the more prejoritive term.

Sorry, I forgot how I was talking to, prejoritive means negative.


----------



## daveman (Dec 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Pssst!  He won't.  Deal with it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I am mortally wounded by your keen intellect and brillian use of repartee.http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rapartee


----------



## Yurt (Dec 11, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> cold hard evidence emerges that Fox news is propaganda and NOT NEWS and what does the right on here do?
> 
> ...





nutters are funny


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 11, 2010)

Basically, Fox is a foreign owned network that has a political agenda they want to impose on the US. While Fox is a propaganda arm of the Republican Party, they also influence the Republican agenda. No Republican wants to run afoul of the Fox agenda or they will encounter 24/7 attacks from the Fox News posse.

There is nothing wrong with what Fox does. They hae a right to hold any political position they want. They can also claim to be Fair and Balanced if they want

If you believe it, that is your problem...not Fox's


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 11, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Basicaly, Fox is a foreign owned network that has a political agenda they want to impose on the US. While Fox is a propaganda arm of the Republican Party, they also influence the Republican agenda. No Republican wants to run afoul of the Fox agenda or they will encounter 24/7 attacks from the Fox News posse.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with what Fox does. They hae a right to hold any political position they want. They can also claim to be Fair and Balanced if they want
> 
> If you believe it, that is your problem...not Fox's



Basically, MSNBC is a coroprate owned network that has an agendaa that they want to impose on the US. While MSNBC is a propaganda arm of the Democrat Raety, they also influence the Democratic agenda. No Democrat wants to run afoul of MSNBC agenda or they will encounter 24/7 attacks from the MSNBC posse.

There is nothing wrong with what MSNBC does. They have a right to hold any political position they want. They can also claim to Lean Forward if they want.

If you believe it, that is your problem...not MSNBC's.












I wonder why you think one is bad and the other is good, when the real truth is they are both, at best, below average.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 12, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Yeah, imaginary.

You know what is hilarious?  You using MSNBC as an example in your silly gotcha game when just a couple of weeks ago you were trying to play another gotcha game with me after I stated that both FOXNews and MSNBC were bad for the country and we would be better off without them.  Yer talking out yer ass, kid ... and it's obvious.  Jake's right.  Grow up.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 12, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Yet you support MSNBC in their attempt to manipulate people when you agree with them. That, like I said, makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 12, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



That's mighty dishonest of you as I never said any such thing.  How I feel about MSNBC was made clear to you weeks ago.   Me not playing your silly gothcha game of hypothetical and imaginary scenarios when this thread is about something specific happening at FOX does not mean I support or don't support anything at another news organization.  I'm certainly not going to jump through a hoop or dance a jig to satisfy you after you tilted your hand by saying MSNBC.  Yer runnin' static and trollin', kid, and you ain't foolin' me.  

Go ahead and make your last post.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 12, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



You claimed that Fox was wrong because they supported the public option and called it the government option, even though they mean the same thing. When I asked you if MSNBC was wrong for doing the same thing the other way you called that imaginary.

That makes you either a hypocrite or a lair. If not then, it certainly does now, when you try to say that not mentioning MSNBC is proof that you do not support them. It would have been quite easy to state that they were wrong when first asked instead of trying to twist your position around to something it never was.

That is quite typical of you though, you love to backtrack from positions you clearly had. Personally, I will stick with hypocrite because you always want to say one thing and say it means something else later.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 12, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fox, like other media outlets, manipulates (not "find positive ways") image.  Here's one for you, QWB: tell your viewers what "public option" and "government option" means: they are the same thing.  Then tell the viewers Fox wants them to hate the "government option" while the approve of the "public option."
> ...



"We Report, You Decide"?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 12, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Basicaly, Fox is a foreign owned network that has a political agenda they want to impose on the US. While Fox is a propaganda arm of the Republican Party, they also influence the Republican agenda. No Republican wants to run afoul of the Fox agenda or they will encounter 24/7 attacks from the Fox News posse.
> ...



The difference is that MSNBC reports facts, and holds itself to a journalism standard.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 12, 2010)

FOX is owned partially owned by the Saudi Arabian government.

Good on conservatives to trust anything out of that swamp.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 12, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



MSNBC is biased as heck..but they don't make things up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I can deal with morons, then.  I deal with you without any problem here.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

Know the difference between commentary shows and news.  that will help you greatly.  Unlike MSNBS that forgets the line is there between opinion and news... Fox does a fairly good job of holding that line.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Yes, by sending whiny PMs.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, think Jake's gaming the rep system to attack people?

Thank god I put that tard on ignore.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Know the difference between commentary shows and news.  that will help you greatly.  Unlike MSNBS that forgets the line is there between opinion and news... Fox does a fairly good job of holding that line.



You don't mean the "Fair and Balanced" line do you?



Are you asking to turn this thread into a list of where Fox News had distorted the news?

It will be a lot of fun


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Know the difference between commentary shows and news.  that will help you greatly.  Unlike MSNBS that forgets the line is there between opinion and news... Fox does a fairly good job of holding that line.
> ...


in comparison to the other networks, it's just as good if not better at remaining balanced.  Are you saying the other networks knowingly slant the news???  

Their opinion shows are decisively conservative as the other networks are decisively liberal.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2010)

How about the blanket coverage on Fox about Obama's $200 million a day trip to India with 33 warships?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2010)

How about the "Fair and Balanced" Fox coverage of the ACORN Pimp story?


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

How about all the pro-P-BO coverage by all the other networks which they publicly admitted they slanted the news?  So the fuck what?  I never claimed perfection.  I do claim they are better than all other networks.

The ACORN pimp story is still fact BTW.  Busted in a sting doesn't change the fact they condone AND assist criminal activity.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You are whiny because you messaged me when I returned your _original _message?

That's what you are _whining _about?

daveman, two words: grow up or shut up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Wow, think Jake's gaming the rep system to attack people?
> 
> Thank god I put that tard on ignore.



Fitz, whether you ignore me or not, understand that daveman neg repped me first and he is whining.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have no problem with folks watching Fox News or MSNBC.
If people want to be spoon fed their thinking for them, whom am I to question their intellectual laziness?
It's a free country! Some people in this country want to be tools of biased propaganda, it's their right!


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Wow, think Jake's gaming the rep system to attack people?
> 
> Thank god I put that tard on ignore.



No, actually, I negged him...can't remember for what.  He pos-repped me later, though not sincerely.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are whiny because you messaged me when I returned your _original _message?
> 
> That's what you are _whining _about?


The only problem with your little fantasy is I'm not whining.  I'm _laughing_ at you, Jake -- but you're incapable of comprehending that anyone could _ever_ laugh at you.  

But it happens.  It happens a _lot_.  



JakeStarkey said:


> daveman, two words: grow up or shut up.


Oooh, more petulant orders!  Stamp your feet some more!  

Oh...and that's five words, dumbass.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








That's hilarious.  MSNBS has a journalistic standard rather than a political dogma.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

What do you expect from someone who thinks...well, that's the wrong word...feels that Rachel Maddow is a clear, cogent political analyst?


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

Dammit!  Don't make me spit-take like that, Dave!


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Dammit!  Don't make me spit-take like that, Dave!



_Daveman is not responsible for beverage-related incidents.  Please enjoy his posts responsibly._


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 12, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Thanks for the laugh, it felt good.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoikNVzesGc[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 12, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



And the moon is made of green cheese.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 12, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Know the difference between commentary shows and news.  that will help you greatly.  Unlike MSNBS that forgets the line is there between opinion and news... Fox does a fairly good job of holding that line.
> ...



My guess is that for every example you can find of Fox distorting the news I can find multiple examples of others doing it. I have a lot more material to work with, you have one network, and I have all the others.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


That's an automatic function of the board, dope.  You can override it in your UserCP options.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I recognize that's the dumbed-down talking point.  In reality, it's false equivalency.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



daveman is whining about the fact that I neg repped him in return for his neg rep and then called him out.  He can't stand being put down with his own methods.  He can put me on ignore if he wants.  If he is stupid enough to act secretly, I will drag him into the spotlight everytime.

I can't stand a whiner who hides in the shadows.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I'm very well familiar with daveman's _"I'm not whining, I'm laughing at you"_ shtick.   The fact that he has to use it so often shows that people ain't buying it.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

No it's not.  Is Keith Overbite a news show?  No.  It's an OPINION show.  Not news.  Rachel Madcow.  Opinion.  Joe Scarborough (before cancelling).  Opinion.  Hannity.  Opinion.  Anderson Stupor 180.  Opinion.  Larry Dingaling. Senile Opinion.

None of this is reporting.  Fox's REPORTING of NEWS is excellent.

I can tell now that there is no concept of the difference between the classical Edward R. Murrow style of broadcasting where these ideas were expressly cut and the modern 24/7 news cycle.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Jake sending whiny PMs is an automatic function?  

You're an idiot.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is whining about the fact that I neg repped him in return for his neg rep and then called him out.  He can't stand being put down with his own methods.  He can put me on ignore if he wants.  If he is stupid enough to act secretly, I will drag him into the spotlight everytime.
> 
> I can't stand a whiner who hides in the shadows.



Yep, I called it.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> I'm very well familiar with daveman's _"I'm not whining, I'm laughing at you"_ shtick.   The fact that he has to use it so often shows that people ain't buying it.


You should be _very_ familiar with it.  I laugh at you all the time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

we all laugh at daveman, who unable to laugh at his own stupidity, gets upset that we laugh at it for him.

Keep whining, daveman, little kiddo!


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> we all laugh at daveman, who unable to laugh at his own stupidity, gets upset that we laugh at it for him.
> 
> Keep whining, daveman, little kiddo!


"We all"?  Oh, you mean you and Synth.  

  Can you point to ANY post of mine that shows anything but amusement at your unmerited arrogance and childish petulance?

No?

Well, then.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> No it's not.  Is Keith Overbite a news show?  No.  It's an OPINION show.  Not news.  Rachel Madcow.  Opinion.  Joe Scarborough (before cancelling).  Opinion.  Hannity.  Opinion.  Anderson Stupor 180.  Opinion.  Larry Dingaling. Senile Opinion.
> 
> None of this is reporting.  Fox's REPORTING of NEWS is excellent.
> 
> I can tell now that there is no concept of the difference between the classical Edward R. Murrow style of broadcasting where these ideas were expressly cut and the modern 24/7 news cycle.



Big Fitz clearly is blowing smoke out his ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > we all laugh at daveman, who unable to laugh at his own stupidity, gets upset that we laugh at it for him.
> ...



You are projecting again, whiner.   Whiners hate being called whiners, daveman: we understand that about you.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Yes, dope.  When Jake reps you, you are automatically sent a PM.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > we all laugh at daveman, who unable to laugh at his own stupidity, gets upset that we laugh at it for him.
> ...


Your smilies cannot mask your sorrow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman loves getting slapped around; he gets to whine.  Then to send whiny PMs whining about being slapped around.  Then gets to complain about it whining online.  He is one fulfilled whiner!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman loves getting slapped around; he gets to whine.  Then to send whiny PMs whining about being slapped around.  Then gets to complain about it whining online.  He is one fulfilled whiner!


That's not whining - that's laughing!  Haven't you been paying attention, Jake?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman loves getting slapped around; he gets to whine.  Then to send whiny PMs whining about being slapped around.  Then gets to complain about it whining online.  He is one fulfilled whiner!
> ...



Apparently not.  Is that whining?


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why did you snip out this bit, Jake?

  Can you point to ANY post of mine that shows anything but amusement at your unmerited arrogance and childish petulance?

No?

Well, then.  ​
Do you really think if you cut it out, it's not there?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

You are whining again, daveman.    No way around it, no way to hide it, no way to excuse it ~~ you are a whiner.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...









Nice cape, Cap!


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are whining again, daveman.    No way around it, no way to hide it, no way to excuse it ~~ you are a whiner.


Once again, Jake falls prey to the common leftist mistake of "if I say it, it must be true!"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman is whining again, and just cannot stand getting called on it.   And, daveman, I know that if you say it, then you are lying.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is whining again, and just cannot stand getting called on it.   And, daveman, I know that if you say it, then you are lying.


So, Jake makes a grand pronouncement, can't back it up, and declares himself the winner.

Yep.  You're a leftist all right, kid.  

But I'll give you the last word.  I know how much it means to your fragile ego.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

I am a "leftist" because I call out your whining?  Now you are a loon as well as a whiner.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

rightwinger said:


>


Oh I see.  Here's your problem right here.

1. You have mistaken Comedy Central for a news network.

2. You have mistaken Jon Stewart for a report or credible news commentator.

Even Love Client #9 Elliot Spitzer is more qualified than Stewart or Colbert.

But this at least explains your level of delusion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

bigfizz continues to be as big a joke as bigreb.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You don't find Fox News worthy of coverage on Comedy Central?

Most of America thinks thats where it belongs

Surely you don't think Beck and Hannity are serious....do you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

I found the report on "Gretch the Grinch" to be hilarious!


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

> Most of America thinks thats where it belongs



And your factual evidence of this assertion is where?


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

> Surely you don't think Beck and Hannity are serious....do you?



You see... this illustrates perfectly why the left just doesn't get it, or comprehends why the last election happened.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

littlefizz is suggesting the last election was decided on ideology?  Priceless!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> > Most of America thinks thats where it belongs
> 
> 
> 
> And your factual evidence of this assertion is where?



The fact that it upsets you so when your sacred Fox is attacked


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I found the report on "Gretch the Grinch" to be hilarious!



The Gretch who saved Christmas?

Where would we be without Fox annually saving the celebration of Santa's Birthday?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

The way Gretchen declared war on the Iowa City that renamed the Christmas parade was as funny as anything she has done in some time.  The lady she replaced some years ago on the morning program was far more sensible and far more principled, I think, than Gretchen.  That's why she got the job.  She is merely a good-looking Gretch the Grinch.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > > Most of America thinks thats where it belongs
> ...


So...you got nothin'.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I found the report on "Gretch the Grinch" to be hilarious!
> ...


Actually, I don't watch it much.  I listen to their radio coverage.  So, have a slice of fail to go with that assumption.  When I HAVE watched FNC, I only see the bias in their commentary shows.  They give a very even hand to the stories in how they report most times, or at least they counter it with stories that are from a leftist perspective at times on the same topic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



There is a back peddle worthy of daveman.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It makes a funny sound when leftist memes and reality collide.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Damn it said I must spread reps around before I can rep daveman again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman and bigrebnc together again!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman and bigrebnc together again!



What's the matter jake is that fear I read in your writing?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

You are a silly goof.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*tips hat*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a silly goof.



Yep I can see it in your smile it hides fear.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 12, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are a silly goof.
> ...



  Keep it up, you goof.  This is the best fun I have had all night.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


like two empty oil drums dropped from a great height.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Not empty...a watermelon in each.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are whining again, daveman.    No way around it, no way to hide it, no way to excuse it ~~ you are a whiner.


He isn't happy about the way you post, Jake.  So he's whining about it.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are whining again, daveman.    No way around it, no way to hide it, no way to excuse it ~~ you are a whiner.
> ...








Maybe Jake will be your first!


----------



## SwordofDamocles (Dec 13, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you obsessed with Fox? You act like they are the only ones who do this.
> ...



If you aren't a liberal at 20, you have not heart, if you aren't a conservative by 30, you have no brain - Edmund Burke


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

SwordofDamocles said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I was the opposite. I was a conservative in my 20's and became liberal as I got older. In my 20's, I bought into the simplicity of conservativism. Everything is black and white. There is a simple solution to every problem. People are poor because they deserve it.

As I became older, I realized life is not so simple. Every story is different. For every action, there is a negative reaction. I learned that you need to walk in the other guys shoes and find out why he is the situation he is.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 13, 2010)

> I was a conservative in my 20's and became liberal as I got older.



Early onset dementia... who knew?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are whining again, daveman.    No way around it, no way to hide it, no way to excuse it ~~ you are a whiner.
> ...



His whining defines him; always has.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> How about all the pro-P-BO coverage by all the other networks which they publicly admitted they slanted the news?  So the fuck what?  I never claimed perfection.  I do claim they are better than all other networks.
> 
> The ACORN pimp story is still fact BTW.  Busted in a sting doesn't change the fact they condone AND assist criminal activity.



No it's not. It's been handily dismantled by several news outlets. And the "journalist" James O'Keefe got to spend some time in the pokey for breaking real laws. His cohort, Hannah Giles had to step in when O'Keefe was using his "journalistic skills" to spring a trap on a CNN reporter.

What's up next..a spirited defense of interweb "reporter" James Gannon?


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 13, 2010)

> James O'Keefe got to spend some time in the pokey for breaking real  laws.



Not for the prostitution profit hiding scheme ACORN was helping cook up.  It was for tresspassing in the offices of Mary Landrieu when investigating whether or not her staff disconnected their phones to prevent angry calls from her constituents coming in over her support for the health care takeover.

And I've watched the tapes.  ACORN did exactly what they were accused of: conspiring with a supposed pimp to hide a pimp's resources and enable more children to be brought into the country as sex slaves.

Kinda clear cut to me.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> > James O'Keefe got to spend some time in the pokey for breaking real  laws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That "scheme" was the ACORN employee trying to get details out of O'Keefe. And O'Keefe leaves out the part where he gets suspicious and DD's out of the office. Several minutes after O'Keefe leaves the ACORN employee called a relative who was a police officer and gave him the story.

Former ACORN Employee Sues O&#039;Keefe and Giles | Crooks and Liars
Daily Howler: Gerson said the right has been wrong--and the left as well

Not so clear cut..now is it?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> > James O'Keefe got to spend some time in the pokey for breaking real  laws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You watched doctored propaganda. Not the tapes that showed O'Keefe was not presenting himself as a pimp, not the parts where they questioned him, not the parts where they reported him.

Just an example of fine Rightwing journalistic standards


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 13, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fox, like other media outlets, manipulates (not "find positive ways") image.  Here's one for you, QWB: tell your viewers what "public option" and "government option" means: they are the same thing.  Then tell the viewers Fox wants them to hate the "government option" while the approve of the "public option."
> ...



prejoritive?

lol..


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice spin.  Little truth, but nice spin.

Caveat lector indeed.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > > James O'Keefe got to spend some time in the pokey for breaking real  laws.
> ...


Oh?  How about those fine folks at NBC and side saddle fuel tanks?

You want to talk journalistic integrity, we can start there.  Maybe the MSNBS bias for Obama pre-election where they had only 10% positive coverage for McCain.

Spare me your hypocrisy.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > > James O'Keefe got to spend some time in the pokey for breaking real  laws.
> ...



Will Breitbart, O&#39;Keefe, and Giles come clean about the ACORN pimp hoax? | Media Matters for America

Last September 12, when the story of undercover ACORN surveillance videos was just breaking, conservative activist Hannah Giles, who starred in the clips as a wannabe prostitute, appeared on Fox News. Host Greg Gutfeld was positively giddy during his Giles interview, as he mocked the ACORN employees who were caught on tape giving Giles and her undercover partner, James O'Keefe, all kinds of misguided advice on how a prostitute could pay* taxes on her late-night income.

But, of course, we now know Gutfeld had the story all wrong. As I noted last week, and as blogger Brad Friedman had pointed out previously, *James O'Keefe never wore his crazy hustler outfit to meet with community organizers. Instead, the '70s-style blaxploitation pimp costume O'Keefe helped make famous was a propaganda tool used after the fact to deceive the public about the undercover operation. *

Yet in the very infancy of the ACORN scandal,* Fox News host Gutfeld was peddling a false story about O'Keefe's pimp costume, a false story that quickly morphed into accepted fact*. (Eventually, after an avalanche of repetition, didn't pretty much everyone believe O'Keefe was decked out as a pimp?)


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Only 10% positive coverage on McCain?

Even Sarah Palin does better than that (not Rush Limbaugh though)

I imagine you have a link for us


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

"during that September 12 broadcast, Giles said nothing to set the record straight. That night, she sat and listened to Gutfeld tell the phony pimp story, and she became complicit in the lie. Obviously, Giles knew her undercover pal didn't look like he just came from a costume party when he walked into ACORN outposts with his undercover camera. But on Fox News, when Gutfeld spread that tale, Giles did nothing to correct the record.  

Soon, her undercover cohort joined in the misinformation campaign. Two days later, O'Keefe appeared on Fox & Friends decked out as a pimp. Host Steve Doocy announced that O'Keefe was "dressed exactly in the same outfit that he wore to these ACORN offices up and down the Eastern Seaboard."

O'Keefe made no effort to correct Doocy's falsehood. 

And then one week later, writing in The Washington Times, O'Keefe and Giles' mentor, conservative activist Andrew Breitbart, whose website Big Government first hosted the ACORN clips, added to the misinformation movement. He wrote that O'Keefe had been "dressed as a pimp" while "getting" tax advice inside ACORN offices. 

It was all part of a campaign, often fueled by winks and nods, to plant the indelible image of O'Keefe strolling into inner-city ACORN workplaces on summer afternoons decked out in his furry pimp costume and clueless employees not batting an eye. "


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

_The same dance played out on November 16, 2009, when Hannity again hyped the tapes. His guests that night were O'Keefe and Giles (transcript from Nexis): 

HANNITY: All right. You were both dressed as -- and by the way, you are the least convincing pimp in the entire world. I mean, I just don't -- I don't get it.

O'KEEFE: It's pretty outrageous. It's ridiculous. And look at the way that Hannah's dressed. They didn't blink an eye.

HANNITY: And by the way, Hannah, you are the least convincing prostitute. I want that to be clear, too, in the entire world.

But in all honesty, it is outrageous. 

Not only did Giles and O'Keefe fail to correct Hannity's false implication that O'Keefe had worn the pimp outfit while secretly filming, but O'Keefe enthusiastically agreed the whole thing was "pretty ridiculous_


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> I was the opposite. I was a conservative in my 20's and became liberal as I got older. In my 20's, I bought into the simplicity of conservativism. Everything is black and white. There is a simple solution to every problem. People are poor because they deserve it.


Even when you were a conservative, you were swallowing lefty stereotypes.  

People aren't poor because they deserve it.  People are poor because they made the wrong choices, haven't worked hard enough, or haven't taken advantage of all the opportunities afforded them.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You two are so cute together.  

BTW, neither one of you has offered any proof that my amusement, which your frail egos refuse to accept, is actually whining.  And no, both of you pointing to each other and saying "But he says it is!" is not proof.  

Now, once again, I'm laughing at you.  And once again, predictably, you will say I'm whining.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > How about all the pro-P-BO coverage by all the other networks which they publicly admitted they slanted the news?  So the fuck what?  I never claimed perfection.  I do claim they are better than all other networks.
> ...


Oh...you mean like you guys are defending "journalist" Julian Assange?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I was the opposite. I was a conservative in my 20's and became liberal as I got older. In my 20's, I bought into the simplicity of conservativism. Everything is black and white. There is a simple solution to every problem. People are poor because they deserve it.
> ...



You are military. 

Did soldiers who joined the military and now struggle economically make poor choices or is it that they did not work hard enough?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I was the opposite. I was a conservative in my 20's and became liberal as I got older. In my 20's, I bought into the simplicity of conservativism. Everything is black and white. There is a simple solution to every problem. People are poor because they deserve it.
> ...



People are getting poorer due to a decade of flat wages despite very high productivity.  . Now when figuring real dollars CORE Inflation is used, CORE Inflation does not include the inflation in the cost of energy or food.  Actually median incomes went down when the inflationary costs of energy and food are included.
So what choices would have been right? How much more productivity can be sucked out of these workers and exactly what opportunities did these people miss?  Good paying jobs just kept disappearing thanks to offshore outsourcing and companies recruiting illegals to
further enhance their bottlom-line.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 13, 2010)

Now I'm curious... How many hours a day or week RW spends watching Fox that he can come to these conclusions or is all his info from anti-fox outlets?


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Obviously, they made poor choices.  Military pay is enough to live on, if you live within your means.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That, and his pictures.  Gotta have pictures.  Doesn't have words.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

kiwiman127 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What choices would have been right?  Not spending more than you earn, not racking up debt you can't pay, getting education and training.

You know...common sense stuff.  Damn shame it's not all that common any more.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > How about all the pro-P-BO coverage by all the other networks which they publicly admitted they slanted the news?  So the fuck what?  I never claimed perfection.  I do claim they are better than all other networks.
> ...


Who is your guess as to Gannon/Guckert's White House "friend'?  I've always assumed Rove.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



  So predictable.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Let it go.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Hey daveman - what's your opinion of posts 187 and 188?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


Who is calling him a journalist?  If anything, he more closely fits the description of 'publisher'.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I guess you are right....screw the soldiers

The kid who grew up down the street from me joined the Marines out of High School and was in Iraq in 2004-2006. He was trained as a Sniper. Now, obviously, he made a bad choice by joining the Marines to defend his country....nobody gets rich joining the Marines.

His second "bad choice" was becoming a sniper. He could have beein trained in IA, communications, mechanics where he could have had good job skills when he got out. But nobody wants to hire a sniper.

He left the Marines, got married, had a child and found that the job market had dried up while he was in the service. BAD choice on his part. If he had gotten a job out of High School rather than join the Marines, he would have a good job by now rather than being on public assistance.

But I guess you know best daveman.....we need to hold these guys accountable for the bad choices they made...or maybe he didn't work hard enough


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



He loves his pictures!  Most folks with child-like intellects do so like their pictures.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


In honor of daveman:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess daveman thinks the fire fighters and police and first responders on 9-11 made bad choices also.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yes, but the fact still remains that most enlisted make money that is LESS than middle class.

Check out the basic pay rates sometime.  They're not doing it for the cash, they're doing it because they love this country.

How can that be a "poor choice"?

Besides.........ever lived in a military town?  Seems like there are people around every corner whose sole objective in life is to part military people from their money.  Main reason that every command has a financial counselor.  It's to help fight parasites like that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 13, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > > James O'Keefe got to spend some time in the pokey for breaking real  laws.
> ...



Which of the 5 or 6 examples is that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I agree.

Everyone I know who is struggling in the military has gone out and spent more than they should have, or they are trying to live off base. I always had money in my pocket, and even carried around uncashed checks for weeks at a time. (That was back before direct deposit was common, even though it was available to me.) I had friends that had car payments and living off base, who were struggling to eat before the end of the pay period, even though we had free meals every day.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



    The right wing STILL defending O'Keefe?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Wouldn't know, I am just asking questions. Since your response is to attack rather than inform my guess is I hit a nerve.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And yet we still have active duty military on food stamps, we still have our soldiers and sailors getting out of the service and finding no jobs.

Is that laziness or bad planning on their part?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Yes, O'Keefe and the ease he gets the right wing to buy his intentionally deceiptive videos does hit a nerve.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 13, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Most of the people who lived off base were married.  

Does this mean that people who are E-6 and below should stay single while enlisted?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 13, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



don't go all refudiating on me, pal.

he might be the new shakespeare.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



We have active duty on food stamps because the only qualification for food stamps is how much money you make, not how many times you get fed by your employer. Not sure if that says something bad about the military, or something bad about the food stamp program.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 13, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Financially, the answer to that is probably yes. That said, I can find married e-1's who are not going begging for food stamps and other assistance because they understand the basic economics that they should live within their means. They are extremely rare, but the fact that they exist at all proves that the problem is not the lack of pay, it is that their peers are young, dumb, and full of cum. If they refuse to live sensibly they will either learn, or not last long in the military, or anywhere else.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 13, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Pejorative is a real word, and has been for a long time.

Pejorative | Define Pejorative at Dictionary.com
Pejorative - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Should I add you to the list of posters who I should limit my vocabulary with?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 13, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



ah, you looked it up. good for you.

please don't limit your "vocabulary". i hope i will read great sarah-palin-like word creations from you in the future.

in conjunction with lecturing about the meaning of the butchered word.


prejoritive.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



So your position is that soldiers who receive food stamps are lazy moochers?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



pe·jo·ra·tive&#8194; &#8194;/p&#618;&#712;d&#658;&#596;r&#601;t&#618;v, -&#712;d&#658;&#594;r-, &#712;p&#603;d&#658;&#601;&#716;re&#618;-, &#712;pid&#658;&#601;-/  Show Spelled
[pi-jawr-uh-tiv, -jor-, pej-uh-rey-, pee-juh-]  Show IPA

adjective 
1. having a disparaging, derogatory, or belittling effect or force: the pejorative affix -ling  in princeling.  
noun 
2. a pejorative form or word, as poetaster.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 13, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





Quantum Windbag said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




let's see if you two can find out what happened.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I'm honest enough to say I had to look the word up. But I had an understanding of what he was talking about before I did look the word up. Which is where you and I differ. I may not know the meaning of some words but I do have and understanding of what they might mean. Unlike you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



nice try.

i don't need to look up the word windbag tried to use and butchered instead.

i know that word in at least 4 languages.

bwahahaha


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I know it in two


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Not spending more than you earn and not racking up debt you can't pay,on the surface appears logical.  Unfortunately, people were seeing their income increase quite nicely and  probably created a comfort level for themselves and then all of a sudden their wage growth stopped, many got caught with their pants down.  I bet most of these people are wondering what bus hit them!  I'm not sure the education and training are so applicatible as the big "growth industry" is the service sector and healthcare industry.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I think if you're believe ACORN is perfectly innocent, you're willfully ignorant.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Idiot moonbats, mostly.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I haven't said that.  I'm not a leftist.


rightwinger said:


> The kid who grew up down the street from me joined the Marines out of High School and was in Iraq in 2004-2006. He was trained as a Sniper. Now, obviously, he made a bad choice by joining the Marines to defend his country....nobody gets rich joining the Marines.
> 
> His second "bad choice" was becoming a sniper. He could have beein trained in IA, communications, mechanics where he could have had good job skills when he got out. But nobody wants to hire a sniper.
> 
> ...


Did he sign up for the G.I. Bill, or not take advantage of it once he was out?  No?  Well, that was a bad choice, then, wasn't it?

Did he look into work with law enforcement or homeland security?  No?  Well, that was a bad choice, then, wasn't it?

Did he check into starting his own business by taking advantage of the Small Business Administration's Patriot Express Pilot Loan Initiative?  No?  Well, that was a bad choice, then, wasn't it?

Instead of using him to pathetically score cheap points on an internet message board, you could take those ideas to him.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It's not a poor choice to serve.  What makes it a poor choice is living outside your income.


ABikerSailor said:


> Besides.........ever lived in a military town?  Seems like there are people around every corner whose sole objective in life is to part military people from their money.  Main reason that every command has a financial counselor.  It's to help fight parasites like that.


Preaching to the choir, buddy.  USAF, 19 years 9 months.  I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I guess daveman thinks the fire fighters and police and first responders on 9-11 made bad choices also.


I'd ask you to stop being stupid, but it's your only mode.  

Hint for the lefty retards here, and that includes you, of course, Jake:

If you choose to live in a manner your income can't sustain, you're making bad choices.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yup.  As long as spending is less than income, you're doing okay.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



    The left wing STILL defending ACORN?


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I spent three days last week in a transition program, along with 25 or so other retiring or separating AF folks, getting pointers on resumes, networking, job interviews.  And there are lots more resources available. 

But no one's going to do any of it for you.  You have to do the hard stuff yourself.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I live on base.  It's a six-minute drive to work, or a 25-minute walk.  My family only has one vehicle.  If I lived off base, my housing allowance and some of my base pay would be taken up with rent and utilities, plus the added expenses of a longer commute.

I repeat:  If you keep expenses below income, you'll do fine.


----------



## daveman (Dec 13, 2010)

kiwiman127 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


And what kept them from changing their lifestyle to accommodate the wage stagnation?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




Prejoritive:  the time period right before you are joritive.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Posts 187 and 188 weren't about whether ACORN is guilty of anything.

Would you like to try again?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




"Modern Ghana"?  Really?  You had to go all the way to some blogger in Ghana to find someone who calls him a journalist?

Do you know how ridiculous you are?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


ACORN doesn't need defending.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I guess daveman thinks the fire fighters and police and first responders on 9-11 made bad choices also.
> ...



My comment fit perfectly with ignorant postings, daveman.  My choices have placed us in a position that you can only imagine and weep with envy.  To be responsible, to be fiscally sound, to see clearly is solidly responsible American behavior.  I am no more a lefty than you are a responsible conservative.  That you are a loser is your issue, and you need to stop being jealous of others.  Get to work, or as your kind say: lean forward.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yea you are right....screw our returning soldiers

GI Bill is nice but it is hard to go to school when you have a wife and child to support. Oh yes, the American Dream....start a small business and unlimited riches will be yours.
What is the success rate of small businessess starting up in this economy?

Getting back to my original point of why I left the Republican Party. Your posts prove my point precisely. After Reagan/Bush the party turned itself over to the petty, callous right wing extremests who are willing to let people suffer even if it is not of their own doing. It is a party that will do anything so that the mega wealthy are not inconvenienced but working Americans are on their own in an economy they did not create

Your willingness to denegrate soldiers who return to a bad economy highlights why I am no longer a Republican


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


No, posts 187 and 188 were screeching misdirection designed to shift attention away from ACORN's illicit dealings.  You point to a kid in a pimp hat and say ACORN's innocent of _everything_.  

So it looks like you're willfully ignorant.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Is the guy not a moonbat, as I said he was?  And what about the other two links?  Just going to pretend they're not there?

Amnesty International says he is.  Are you going to dismiss them?

The Center for Investigative Journalism says he is.  Are you going to dismiss them?

The Spectator says he is.  Are you going to dismiss them?

Do you know how ridiculous you are?


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


According to the willfully ignorant.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


What do you think "If you choose to live in a manner your income can't sustain, you're making bad choices." means, Jake?  Do you think it means anything _other_ than fiscal responsibility?  

It doesn't mean what you think it means, apparently.  Of course, it's likely you're not even reading what I wrote, and instead are just knee-jerkingly disagreeing with everything I say.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You're making excuses for him.  He was given the tools he needed to make a successful transition to civilian life.  It sucks that he didn't take advantage of him, but it's no one's fault but his own.  


rightwinger said:


> Your willingness to denegrate soldiers who return to a bad economy highlights why I am no longer a Republican


I'm not denigrating him, I'm telling the truth.

And I'm glad you're no longer a Republican.  Too many leftists in the party is what got the country in the shape it's in.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



ACORN showed more integrity than FoxNews and its attack dogs Breitbart and O'Keefe

Fact is ...without the public outcry over a phony pimp video, ACORN would still be around. The willingness of Fox to buddy up with unsubstantiated Breitbart attacks shows how low they will sink to push their agenda


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Posts 187 and 188 have everything to do with the OP.

I haven't declared ACORN innocent of anything.

Why can't you honestly discuss the slanted, dishonest FOXNEWS without deflecting to another subject?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Who knows and who cares whether your Ghana writer is Leftwing?  And your second link is another blogger.

If I find a blogger who calls Bush a war criminal, does that make it so?

If II find a blogger who says Poor Sarah isn't qualified to be president, will that keep you from voting for her?


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


ACORN got what it deserved.  It was corrupt.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Oh, _please_.  It's not like you're going to accept any argument that doesn't conclude "Fox is de debbil!!"


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Amnesty International says he is.  Are you going to dismiss them?

The Center for Investigative Journalism says he is.  Are you going to dismiss them?

The Spectator says he is.  Are you going to dismiss them?

Yes, it looks like you are.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Broken link.  *FAIL*.



> The Center for Investigative Journalism says he is.  Are you going to dismiss them?



Doesn't call him a journalist.  *FAIL*.



> The Spectator says he is.



Another blogger.  *FAIL*.




> Are you going to dismiss them?



I'm going to dismiss you, as a *fool*.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



As your kind says, daveman: lean forward, quit complaining.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



ACORN attempted to register poor inner city voters, the young and minorities. As such, they became an enemy of Dick Cheney who ordered his Justice Department to dig up any dirt they could. Cheney knew these new voters would not vote Republican

Fox News, being the propaganda arm of the Republican party kept up nonstop attacks and took a ridiculous fabricated pimp video to smear ACORN. The overreaction by Fox was picked up by other media and Congress pulled the plug on ACORN

Complete rightwing hatchet job


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Should they be dismissed based on the accuracy and verification of the material?  That's the only point: the information is accurate and verifiable.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Amnesty International says he is.  Are you going to dismiss them?
> ...


The link works fine.


Synthaholic said:


> Doesn't call him a journalist.  *FAIL*.


Outright lie.
Julian Assange is an activist, *journalist*, and the editor of WikiLeaks.​


Synthaholic said:


> > The Spectator says he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Another blogger.  *FAIL*.


Another moonbat, and writer for a major paper.


Synthaholic said:


> > Are you going to dismiss them?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to dismiss you, as a *fool*.


Face it, boy.  You're wrong.  I've proven my point, and your childishness can't accept it.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


No, Jake.  You tell me what's not fiscally responsible about saying "If you choose to live in a manner your income can't sustain, you're making bad choices."

Don't run away again.  Man up, and answer the question.  Prove the charge you made.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


  Yeah, Dick Cheney made all this up.  

Idiot.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Don't move the goalposts.  I claimed people were calling Assange a journalist.  And I proved they have.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You are dancing on the head of a pin.  Your choice here was to make an unsustainable statement, and you have been severely embarassed for it.  Quit complaining, and as your type says, lean forward.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



The Amnesty link doesn't call him a journalist - another daveman *lie*.

The Center link to what he was cited for is broken.

The Spectator is a blogger.


You're a fool who has had his ass handed to him once again.  By me.


Should I start digging up those "Bush is a war criminal" blogs?  

Let's start here:

IndictBushNow.org:


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Liar:



daveman said:


> Oh...you mean like you guys are defending "journalist" Julian Assange?



​How do you know daveman is lying?  He's posting on a message board.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


In other words, you have nothing to back up your claim that what I said was fiscally irresponsible.

_Nothing._


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


No broken links.  Amnesty gave him a journalism award.  Your dismissal of the others is laughable.

Remember, I claimed that people were calling Assange a journalist.  You asked who they were.  I provided ample proof that people are indeed calling Assange a journalist.

Unless you'd like to claim that those people are not in fact people at all...?  

You have failed yet again.  Sheesh, you do it so often, you'd think you'd be used to it by now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Your opinion is not sustainable; you offered nothing to do that.  Fail.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


How soon they forget...and how convenient.



daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Who is calling him a journalist?  If anything, he more closely fits the description of 'publisher'.
> ...


You asked who's calling him a journalist, unless you want to laughably claim that's not what you said when you wrote, "Who is calling him a journalist?"

I showed you people calling him a journalist.  

Looks like it's you who's lying, Synth.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


In other words, you have nothing to back up your claim that what I said was fiscally irresponsible.

_Nothing._


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You wacks do not understand your words mean nothing.  You have fail until you offer something of worth, which you have not.  Fail.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Karl Rove And The Republican War Against ACORN | The Public Record

* ACORN was at the center of the so-called &#8220;prosecutor-gate&#8221; scandal, when the Bush administration pressured U.S. Attorneys to bring indictments over the grassroots group&#8217;s voter-registration drives and then fired some prosecutors who resisted what they viewed as a partisan strategy *not supported by solid evidence.

The latest furor over ACORN was touched off by conservative filmmaker James E. O&#8217;Keefe III and a right-wing columnist who posed as a couple planning to buy a house for use as a brothel and getting advice from a few ACORN employees, rather than being turned away.

The pair filmed their meetings at ACORN offices with a hidden-camera, producing a video that brought to a fever pitch the long-simmering Republican war against ACORN. *The video was trumpeted by Fox News and other right-wing news outlets, starting a stampede in the mainstream press and in Congress*, where a majority of panicked Democrats joined the herd in approving legislation to strip ACORN of federal funds.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

Much less media interest followed the House Judiciary Committee&#8217;s August release of Bush _administration e-mails related to the role that Rove and other Bush administration officials played in the firings of nine U.S. attorneys amid a Republican effort to target ACORN&#8217;s voter- registration work during the 2004 presidential election between President George W. Bush and Sen. John Kerry.

Two of the nine U.S. Attorneys who were fired in 2006 were targeted because they refused to bring criminal charges against individuals affiliated with ACORN. The firing of another U.S. Attorney was due, in large part, to his refusal to convene a grand jury and secure a voter-fraud indictment against individuals, some of who were affiliated with ACORN._


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

*ACORN has insisted that its own quality control flagged many of the suspicious registration forms before they were submitted to state officials and that state laws often require outside registration groups to submit all forms regardless of obvious problems*.

Independent studies also have shown that phony registrations rarely result in illegally cast ballots because there are so many other safeguards built into the system.


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So, ACORN breaks the law...and it's KKKarl Rove's fault!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



ACORN did what it was chartered to do....collect voter registrations

FoxNews did what it is chartered to do....falsify news to support a right wing agenda


----------



## daveman (Dec 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



RW, is that Art Carney in "Night of the Meek" in your avatar ?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 14, 2010)

We need Fox News....or else we wouldn't that 24/7 coverage of Natalie Holloway, Ana Nichole Smith, and other important blonde female issues of the day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2010)

(fervently crossing myself)  Thank God for Fox News.  What, my sweet, what am I chuckling at?  Nothing, honeybun.  No, really . . . let go of my ear . . . you are the only blond in my life . . at least the only dyed blond . . . OW!!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Study Confirms That Fox News Makes You Stupid *


Yet another study has been released proving that watching Fox News is detrimental to your intelligence. World Public Opinion, a project managed by the Program on International Policy Attitudes at the University of Maryland, conducted a survey of American voters that shows that Fox News viewers are significantly more misinformed than consumers of news from other sources. What's more, the study shows that greater exposure to Fox News increases misinformation.
Newsvine - Study Confirms That Fox News Makes You Stupid | | AlterNet

Enough said.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2010)

kiwiman127 said:


> *Study Confirms That Fox News Makes You Stupid *
> 
> 
> Yet another study has been released proving that watching Fox News is detrimental to your intelligence. World Public Opinion, a project managed by the Program on International Policy Attitudes at the University of Maryland, conducted a survey of American voters that shows that Fox News viewers are significantly more misinformed than consumers of news from other sources. What's more, the study shows that greater exposure to Fox News increases misinformation.
> ...



I will believe anything a good looking blonde tells me


----------



## Yurt (Dec 15, 2010)

another lib focused on looks and skin tone, yet crying the right is racist and biased


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2010)

Yurt said:


> another lib focused on looks and skin tone, yet crying the right is racist and biased



Its not just the blonde hair, but FoxNews gives us some serious cleavage on their Barbie dolls






"A" cups need not apply


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > *Study Confirms That Fox News Makes You Stupid *
> ...



Now we know why you watch Fox.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 15, 2010)

The same reason many men, and not a few women, watch Fox.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > *Study Confirms That Fox News Makes You Stupid *
> ...



Get satellite and start watching Naked News.

At least they get their facts right.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



You mean Naked News is "Fair and Balanced"??


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not sure if all of 'em are fair, nor am I sure that all of 'em are balanced until they strip.

The "fair" ones have a whitish patch 'twixt their legs.

And after they take off their bras?  You can tell if they are balanced, left, or right leaning.


----------

